

You Have to Sneak Up on Simple - by_Seeing
http://blog.changemakrs.com/post/34301354763/you-have-to-sneak-up-on-simple

======
ssebro
I dont understand something. Why should I sign up to changemakrs? What do I
get/do once I've signed up that I couldn't do before?

~~~
sftueni
Changemakrs is about inspiration. We're creating a beautiful space for you to
discover, collect and share quotes from the people who inspire you most. Our
beginning was stevetold.us (which today is Changemakrs.com/stevejobs); it
inspired millions of people hours after launch.

Ssebro, I assume you're asking because the landing page does not reveal much?
If that's the case: most of our users come from Facebook, Twitter, Pinterest,
etc. They reacted to a Changemakr's post that one of our users created. For
this group of visitors we don't need to explain what it is they know & that's
why they came in the first place.

However, for anyone else - the landing page is not ideal (yet); it's work in
progress; expect this to change soon & often.

